# Photo shoot Locations



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Well I thought it would be interesting for everyone to post up locations that are idea for a photo shoots with their car.

It can be anywhere you like, urban or rural, just somewhere that is idea for a photo shoot.

Here’s a few that I like

Chatelherault Country Park, Ferniegar, Hamilton

Shields Road Subway Station Car Park, Glasgow

So…….What are yours? :thumb:


----------



## chrisb70 (Apr 17, 2006)

I usually go to North queensferry. Get right down to the water with the bridge in the backround.
I also took a shot at East Fortune aircraft museum with the Vulcan bomber in the background.
These were my 2 favourites.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

3 of My Favourite places are

Doune Castle









Scoune Palace









Tongue


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm lucky, living on the banks of the River Tay, to have great photo locations (IMHO)...

Dundee Riverside looking down the river towards Perth, superb as winter comes in as the sun set over the river and makes for a crakcing picture with the bridges in the background. Go up "the Law" and you get a wider view of the river, cracking backdrop.

St Andrews is also excellent - West Sands or the Harbour make really nice photoshoot back drops.


----------



## johnbuck (Jul 1, 2007)

You forgot looking down Alexander St with the multi's as a backdrop Dave :doublesho


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

I haven't found any really good places in my area. Anyone know places in south east Wales?


----------



## tamson (Nov 2, 2006)

if you want to take a bit of a road trip from glasgow head up the a9 then a trip up the whisky trail, heading for elgin the best scenery around.

or north berwick with Bass rock as a backdrop


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

A mate had this pic of his exige taken under the Kingston Bridge in Glasgow. Good improvisation


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I took this one up near Gleneagles. Turned out reasonably well.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Or how about this one on the rollers at AVA.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Glasgow Seicence Center car park in the sky


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Renmure said:


> A mate had this pic of his exige taken under the Kingston Bridge in Glasgow. Good improvisation


How good is this picture.

I will add this on me 'to do' list.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice location but a bit dark for that particular colour IMHO.

I wonder what it would look like at night with a long exposure.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Another mates exige .... in a glasgow carpark. More good improvisation


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

pete330 said:


> Tongue


Just before Tounge, fav shot of my car 










Also anywhere in Glencoe


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Glen Tanner, South Deeside









Blacktop woods, Aberdeen (not that you could tell)









Altens Industrial Estate


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh, and Knockhill is great for blurry arty shots.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

ChriS3 said:


> Oh, and Knockhill is great for blurry arty shots.


If that Skyline is the one I think it is (The Admirals) then it got smashed during a trackday at Knockhill. Such a shame co it was a beast of a car. Saw it on the rollers at AVA and i had to stick my fingers in my ears it really was THAT loud.

Would that be the Extreme Motorsport Evo 6 by any chance?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

AVA, how NOT to RR a car! (IMHO)

Any of the Clydebank lads ever go to Bowling Basin? Good location down there.


----------



## ChriS3 (Feb 28, 2007)

evobaz said:


> If that Skyline is the one I think it is (The Admirals) then it got smashed during a trackday at Knockhill. Such a shame co it was a beast of a car. Saw it on the rollers at AVA and i had to stick my fingers in my ears it really was THAT loud.


Very well spotted. And ironically, that photo was on the Skyline's final lap. Several corners later....











evobaz said:


> Would that be the Extreme Motorsport Evo 6 by any chance?


Also well spotted









Both taken on an ADMC track day. There's another on next weekend, might head down with the camera again.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

ChriS3 said:


> Altens Industrial Estate


That's a really simple looking pic, what a great backdrop. Makes the car really stand out.

I think I'm going to have to get the camera out!


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

The Sahara Desert. In my Land Cruiser when I was working there!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dougster said:


> AVA, how NOT to RR a car! (IMHO)


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Stew said:


> The Sahara Desert. In my Land Cruiser when I was working there!


Now that is cool! :thumb: And the environment where only the real 4x4s survive!


----------



## Countdown (Mar 30, 2006)

DW trip to Millau?:thumb:










or somewhere closer to home, ferrytoll car park south queensferry ?


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Another from Knockhill, for any one looking for a location with a motorsport theme


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Just dug up this old thread while searching for ideas for photoshoot locations in Central Scotland. Any ideas of any graffiti walls? Wrecked buildings etc

Found this couple of snaps take up near Dunning Glen


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

I suppose there's loads of great locations up here that would be great, but one that sticks in the memory was a sea stack on the coat of the west mainland up here that Rover landed a car on top of with a helicopter some years back to make an advert! :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Grizzle said:


> Agreed :thumb:


yep over priced muppets

had a car done there and the idiots did a mobil 1 oil service and they didnt put the oil cap back on.


----------



## Arden Andy VXR (May 3, 2009)

Campsie Fells carpark was always good for photos


----------



## scoobymad (Jun 14, 2011)

Thurso(near john o groats)


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Went out for a run with my brother and found this wee spot between Glen Devon and Glen Eagles


----------



## detaillover (Apr 25, 2011)

What about queensferry under the rail bridge at dawn/dusk. Ive seen a few pics from there and it's a great setting


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hope I havn't posted these before ......

Glen Loy near Fort William









Achray Forest Drive, Trossachs









Glencoe - from the access road to Kings House Hotel









Glen Nevis


----------



## wolves 75 (Oct 4, 2011)

I always liked a shot on my driveway, just as im leaving home










I wish its Belton House in Grantham


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

detaillover said:


> What about queensferry under the rail bridge at dawn/dusk. Ive seen a few pics from there and it's a great setting


I tried to get a photo from the Hawes pier next to the lifeboat hut but wasn't allowed to take the car on. I'll maybe try when nobody is around. This was the next best location to catch the bridge in the background. 
Now that they have the long life coating on the bridge, all that ugly cladding should be a thing of the past. I'll try for a dusk photo when the bridge is all lit up some day.


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

have just been to Portmeirion for a friends wedding, just wish id been in mine and not the girlfriends as we were staying in the village - now that would be awesome for a few shots....


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I have an excellent photoshoot location just a few miles up the road from me, down side is there is a big lock on the vehicle access gate and 24 hr security. I may brave asking security one day for a little 1 hr visit.

It's Bangour Village Hospital, started out as a war wounded hospital, then turned into a general hospital finally turned into an asylum. Buildings are sooo imposing but absolutely beautiful. Shame the windows are boarded up though.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

martyp said:


> I have an excellent photoshoot location just a few miles up the road from me, down side is there is a big lock on the vehicle access gate and 24 hr security. I may brave asking security one day for a little 1 hr visit.
> 
> It's Bangour Village Hospital, started out as a war wounded hospital, then turned into a general hospital finally turned into an asylum. Buildings are sooo imposing but absolutely beautiful. Shame the windows are boarded up though.


I've often thought about this one as well. I've seen loads of pics on other websites and forums taken by people who can get in on foot - this is one example -

__
https://flic.kr/p/5833683984


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah, I've been round there loads of times.

Even been inside 2 of the villas and the nurses home. Such a great place and I'd love to get a shot right outside the nurses home and I suppose a few of some of the other villas.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Some cracking locations to consider thanks to all for sharing all these cracking photo locations


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Cullloden battlefield, to be honest living in the Highlands I'm spoilt for choice.


audi LED paint by Michael & Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## chr15_7_t_ (Jun 5, 2011)

on the way to ullapool in my old polo gti  miss that car


----------

